# Power Sander Showdown



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Looking into getting a power sander, and figured I'd ask for opinions.

PA had a MTN that he got a good year out of, and now has that collapsible one. Both seem to work just fine, although he did take the head off the MTN and put it on his new one.

My question is, has anyone used both a Porter Cable AND one of the knock offs, or some other brand like PAs collapsible one?

Basically, I want the best bang for my buck. Does the Porter Cable work better than the knock offs? If it does work better, does it justify the extra cost. While we're at it, does the Festool work that much better than the Porter Cable to justify its extra costs.

and... GO


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I've got a PC and an extendable knock off, the PC lasts forever, the knock off has only done approx 4 houses and no sign of it falling to bits yet.
The knock off is too heavy for large ceilings because the motor is up front, but the sanding head is twice as good as the PC.
At the moment I mainly use the knock off but still take the PC for large ceilings...and as a back up just in case.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I got six years of solid production work out of my PC, the only reason I replaced it was they were on sale at a price to good to refuse. And I wanted to cut one up anyway. That reminds me I still need to get that cable sorted.:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive had a small palm sander festool and a giraffe flex for about 13years, Both great, No probs at all.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Thats the 1 i just bought! Better than any flex!:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Just found this!!
Dont like the price much tho!! £499


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a PC and a collapsible knock off. I tend to use the PC more as I find the head on the collapsable is not balanced well,and is slower at sanding . That being said I applaud the knock offs at there innovation of being adjustable and price friendly. I wont even touch on the festool. It may be good sander, but the price is too stupid IMO.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

pc motor brushes stick now and again
:icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That is where regular maintenance comes in.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Looking into getting a power sander, and figured I'd ask for opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> and... GO


 ....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Moore your one stubborn sob


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Moore your one stubborn sob


You want a showdown ? Bring It on! :lol:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok sponge man get yer butt up to jersey we got a couple 400 boarders to sand ones all yours buddy


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I am on my 4th porter cable. The one i just bought this spring had a problem with a goose neck. It had less then 3 hours on it. Its a quick fix but Lumber yard made me deal with pc directly. PC said it would be six to 8 weeks for repair or 2 months to get cash back. So if you do buy one make sure to ask what the store policy is. Some of the larger chain store will just replace no questions asked.
I also had a knockoff PC. Worked great. If not better then pc. the problem was the burn in the shoulders you get from the weight and location of the motor. I ended up chopping off the knob like handle and replacing the metal c clamps with zip ties. It helped a bit but still just to heavy.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Ok sponge man get yer butt up to jersey we got a couple 400 boarders to sand ones all yours buddy


That's not fair! Sponge man can't sand out a house he didn't finish off!:whistling2:..


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

boco said:


> I also had a knockoff PC. Worked great. If not better then pc.


So, in your opinion, I should save a few bucks and go with a knock off?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> So, in your opinion, I should save a few bucks and go with a knock off?


I would go knock off, until they design a better one, that works better in shacks.

I did a hallway last week, eight foot high finish line for t bar. It was one of the few times I could set the speed lower, and sand everything. (Plus I got to dust everybody out of the building that day, they shouldn't have screwed up my coffee order that day:whistling2

But houses are a pain, I find myself only blasting off screws, beads and top angles (with bevell). I can pole sand out my flats and butts faster with the pole sander, while the power sander, you have to go back and buff or look for boo boo's you may of left with the power sander.

who ever designed the power sander must of only worked in commercial jobs that were big and wide open, their great there. But shacks, we need a re-design is all I will say.

So I vote knock off.

Plus also, lets put it this way too.

I don't half to explain taping by hand vs a bazooka to you. But toa newb, a hand taper could spend 3 or 4 days taping out a 10,000 sq house (think thats 200 sheets), well a machine taper could tape it out in one day. So yes the hand taper would have to invest into a zook, roller, angle head, lets say a tin angle head. For around 2,000 bucks, it's well worth the investment,,,, right?

But 2000 bucks for the festool,,,, nutz

Around 600 bucks for PC without vac, thats better, but still, it's going to knock off a few hours, not days....

Personally, I think the power sander is more about wear and tear on the body than speed. Yes it saves a bit of time, but I waste all that time drinking more coffee and yakking to more people on the job so:whistling2:

So since your partner (PArocker) is getting old like me, he just needs something to use where he uses less muscle, so he has less wear and tear on his body. You don't want to see him use some fancy sander you buy, and then he never lets you use it:thumbup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

fr8train said:


> So, in your opinion, I should save a few bucks and go with a knock off?


 Knockoffs work but I would never buy one again. 2 bucks kinda contradicting himself a bit (must be the eggnog). Knockffs are heavier and burn the crap out of your shoulders. Under 30 years old knockoff. Over 30 PC they are half the weight and more balanced.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

boco said:


> Knockoffs work but I would never buy one again. 2 bucks kinda contradicting himself a bit (must be the eggnog). Knockffs are heavier and burn the crap out of your shoulders. Under 30 years old knockoff. Over 30 PC they are half the weight and more balanced.


yeah, I'm sorta contradicting myself

The knock offs are to heavy, the PC is better, but it's still too long.

Total re-design needs to be done.

I'm waiting on gazman to get his done. Then when I see what he does wrong:whistling2:, Then I can take it to my millwright buddy, and say, "don't do what this guy did"..............I was talking to my millwright buddy the other day, so I'm just waiting on Gazman, and some time off.

So............... I'm waiting on Gazman, waiting to see how he likes the shorter version, so it's all his fault.

Back to my egg nog now


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

don't have to wait I already have the solution for you http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Giraffe-...e-Discounted-Plasteringsupplies-/300678150718


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

keke said:


> don't have to wait I already have the solution for you http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Giraffe-...e-Discounted-Plasteringsupplies-/300678150718


 
Ohhhh, That's the shorter one, Good prices too, Wow that store has a lot on ebay, Heres another sander. Looks a bit uncomfortable though.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Wallpro-...4376111?pt=AU_Power_Tools&hash=item4612dfee2f


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

That's a pretty cool little sander....wish we had those over here.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

$599 in Australia and I see Intex are selling them for $1486 + GST ($1709) here in NZ.....someones making a tidy profit off the Kiwi's :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> $599 in Australia and I see Intex are selling them for $1486 + GST ($1709) here in NZ.....someones making a tidy profit off the Kiwi's :blink:


Sins of the sheep,,,,, sins of the sheep Kiwiman
I'll bet you I could get it for cheaper, here in Banada:whistling2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried a palm sander?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Has anyone ever tried a palm sander?


For the most part ..That's what a PC is. Just on a larger scale.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Has anyone ever tried a palm sander?


 
Yes, Been using a festool palm sander on the vac for years, 15 years, They go well but you need the foam backer pad.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> That is where regular maintenance comes in.


thanx Gaz but before the house is done is a drag


----------

